# Is Seachem Nitrogen the same as Potassium Nitate ?



## julioarca (30 Jun 2008)

Just wondered if Seachem Nitrogen is the same as Potassium Nitrate?

Thanx


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (30 Jun 2008)

julioarca said:
			
		

> Just wondered if Seachem Nitrogen is the same as Potassium Nitrate?
> 
> Thanx



it has KNO3 in it yes.. but its quite a low dose solution.

As Seachem instruct: to raise 20 gallons by 0.20 mg/L = 0.25 x 20 x 0.20 = 1mL.  So for the estimative index target of c.20ppm (20mg/l) you would need 10ml per 20 gallons.. so for my tank (50g) that would mean adding 25ml every other day which would make a normal 250ml pot last 10 doses, or about 3 weeks.  

To use dry powder ferts (PMDD), i need 2.74 grams to do the same dose.  100 grams costs about Â£4.50  you can see how much cheaper it is to use powders.


----------



## julioarca (30 Jun 2008)

thats brill, thanx for a quick reply


----------



## JamesC (30 Jun 2008)

Seachem Nitrogen is a blend of potassium nitrate and guanidine. Guanidine is similar to urea - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guanidine

James


----------

